# Interested in 12v triggered delay on/off outlets?



## seattle_ice (Jul 12, 2006)

I hope this is not against the rules - if it is, please move or delete this post.

I would like to know if there would be any interest in a product that was a power switcher. It seems like to get this capability would either cost more than $300-400, or I need to use a power conditioner that has the capability. I simply want control over the order that all my equipment turns on and off.

Product A:

1. Triggered by either +12VDC or 120VAC
2. Had 3 dual or quad 120VAC outlets - capable of being hardwired to 1-3 20 amp circuits, or with 1-3 cords to plug in to wall outlets. You could bridge all 3 to one circuit, or any combo you wanted.
3. Offered staggered on/off in adjustable intervals eg: If set to 3 second delay - 

When Triggered - Outlet 1 on @ 3 seconds, Outlet 2 on @ 6 seconds, Outlet 3 on @ 9 seconds
When trigger removed - Outlet 3 off @ 3 seconds, Outlet 2 off @ 6 seconds, Outlet 1 off @ 9 seconds

List price around $200 depending on options.

Product B:

1. Triggered by either +12VDC or 120VAC
2. Had 3 relays - capable of being hardwired to 1-3 20 amp circuits. You could bridge all 3 to one circuit, or any combo you wanted.
3. Offered staggered on/off in adjustable intervals eg: If set to 3 second delay - 

When Triggered - relay 1 on @ 3 seconds, relay 2 on @ 6 seconds, relay 3 on @ 9 seconds
When trigger removed - relay 3 off @ 3 seconds, relay 2 off @ 6 seconds, relay 1 off @ 9 seconds

List price around $150 depending on options.


Product C:

Triggered By +12VDC
Provides 3 staggered +12VDC [email protected] adjustable intervals when trigger goes on and when trigger goes off

List price ~$100

Thanks,

Darryn


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Product A is doable (except for the "bridging" part), but most likely not in a single chassis, or for the price you want to pay. Sounds like your research has already let you know how much you can expect to spend.

Something to keep in mind, with such sophisticated power sequencing needs I assume you're using outboard amps? If so, you want something more like a 30-second turn-off delay, to give the capacitors time to discharge before the amp is switched off.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## seattle_ice (Jul 12, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Product A is doable (except for the "bridging" part), but most likely not in a single chassis, or for the price you want to pay. Sounds like your research has already let you know how much you can expect to spend.
> 
> Something to keep in mind, with such sophisticated power sequencing needs I assume you're using outboard amps? If so, you want something more like a 30-second turn-off delay, to give the capacitors time to discharge before the amp is switched off.
> 
> ...


Actually, they are all doable - by me. Product B would be the easiest, though.

And I have been told by manufacturing that would could have adjustable pots for the delay times.

Anything I decide to make would have to be at least 20+ at a time to be worthwhile, though.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Oh - thought you were looking to buy something off-the-shelf...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## hemster (Dec 13, 2008)

The trigger expansion module below allows you plenty of flexibility for triggering various equipment on or off. The unit is smaller than is looks from the paper.

http://emotiva.com/et3.shtm

Hope this helps.
~hemster


----------



## seattle_ice (Jul 12, 2006)

hemster said:


> The trigger expansion module below allows you plenty of flexibility for triggering various equipment on or off. The unit is smaller than is looks from the paper.
> 
> http://emotiva.com/et3.shtm
> 
> ...


The problem with that product is that I have 3 amps and two other devices that don't even have trigger capability. And some of them are 2500 and 4000 watt amps that need high amperage outlets. And I want the capability to switch them on and off in a timed sequence, and also do it in a first on, last off kind of way.


----------



## hemster (Dec 13, 2008)

seattle_ice said:


> The problem with that product is that I have 3 amps and two other devices that don't even have trigger capability. And some of them are 2500 and 4000 watt amps that need high amperage outlets. And I want the capability to switch them on and off in a timed sequence, and also do it in a first on, last off kind of way.


Oh I see. Then you may have to search for a power conditioner that has trigger capability and maybe use up to 3 of them. Then control them using macros on a universal remote (for the power on/off sequences).


----------



## seattle_ice (Jul 12, 2006)

hemster said:


> Oh I see. Then you may have to search for a power conditioner that has trigger capability and maybe use up to 3 of them. Then control them using macros on a universal remote (for the power on/off sequences).


Expensive. And I dont want power conditioners in my supply chain for my amps - Earthquake Cinenova's.

It just doesn't seem like I should have to spend hundreds of dollars to be able to have this capability.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

seattle_ice said:


> It just doesn't seem like I should have to spend hundreds of dollars to be able to have this capability.


 Apparently it does cost that much. There's no shortage of power sequencing devices in the pro audio world, from companies like Furman and Atlas Soundolier for instance, and none of them are cheaper than a few hundred dollars.

If you can live with the line conditioning (can't see why it hurts anything), a vintage Adcom ACE-515 will fit the bill for untriggered amps, typically on eBay for under $150. But you would probably need one for each amp. So even going that route you'll end up spending a few hundred. I don't see any way around it, especially considering the needs of a complex system like yours.

I thought you were going to build your own? How much would that cost?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## seattle_ice (Jul 12, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Apparently it does cost that much. There's no shortage of power sequencing devices in the pro audio world, from companies like Furman and Atlas Soundolier for instance, and none of them are cheaper than a few hundred dollars.
> 
> If you can live with the line conditioning (can't see why it hurts anything), a vintage Adcom ACE-515 will fit the bill for untriggered amps, typically on eBay for under $150. But you would probably need one for each amp. So even going that route you'll end up spending a few hundred. I don't see any way around it, especially considering the needs of a complex system like yours.
> 
> ...



From what I have found, it would cost about $400 to do what I want. And as far as the line conditioning, many of the higher end amp companies will void the warranty if you connect your amp to a power conditioner of any kind.

I have been researching this because I could manufacture a device that has a 12VDC trigger with a delay on, three adjustable delays (each has an adjustable on delay and off delay) that each activate a 20 amp relay (3 relays total, 7 adjustable delays total) for around $80 in a 3.5" square box with set screw terminals. So you could wire this to three 20 amp circuits in your home.

You would have to wire this inline with the house power in a outlet box, but hey, most of us DIY'ers are fairly handy.

I could also do almost any variation on the theme - no relays with just 12VDC triggers, more than 3 circuits, etc.


----------

